# Does anybody have a need for Honduran Rosewood Burl?



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought more than I can use and I do not have the space.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Size-weight-price. I am always interested in wood.


----------



## AttnDeficitDzynz (Jan 27, 2013)

I could find a thing or 2 to use it for.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Various sizes, here is most of what I have available. I can sell it by the pound..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Send some my way as well.

PM sent.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, yeah. I'll shoot you a PM. As Monte said, "Size-weight-price?".


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

A few closer up including some smaller blocks.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

6×1 3/4×1 3/4 ruffly.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice stuff and hard to find. Hopefully some dork won't fire up a lathe and do something utterly ignorant with it. It belongs on knives or pistols. Not in some pencil necks shirt pocket or a bowl someone will never use or even look at..


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am interested in #1 & #3 pieces, but I need sizes first. Please PM me the cost, and where you are shipping from. Thanks!


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Me toooooo !!!! Price, send me a PM


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Pm sent.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

And one piece of Amboyna at 17" x 3" x 1 1/2"

Not by the pound.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Dork here. lol off cuts from turnings can be used for knife and gun scales. the best of both worlds!


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Listing a few pieces on feebay.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/lunaticmazepuzzlemaker


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

SGV this set is for you.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful stuff…really hard to find burls….I'd get some but Xmas presents, you know! HO HO HO….


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Totally understand.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Most of these slabs will be ending soon on http://www.ebay.com/usr/lunaticmazepuzzlemaker


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Came today very nice thanks


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you like the wood!


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Here are the best slabs I have left.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

9 3/4" x 4 3/4" x 2" $100

10" x 5 1/2" x 1 5/8" $75

12" x 5" x 1 7/8" $100


----------

